
A Simple Job Board for Tech Jobs - saratonite
A job board for Tech jobs<p>- No registration required<p>- Remote &#x2F; Startup job listing<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yupjobs.com&#x2F;<p>Any feedback appreciated!
======
raztogt21
I like the color selection!

To be improved (desktop):

\- Add Spacing (margins and paddings), play with negative space. At the job
list.

\- The header image covers up way to space, its height could be way reduced if
is only a search bar.

\- Consistency, I see some company logos at the job listings to have the
triple width as other logos. It seems more of a UI bug, rather than a design
decision.

~~~
saratonite
Thanks for the feedback

------
farrelmahaztra
Have you thought about collecting emails in the landing page? Something like
"get notified when new jobs are posted".

Also, what's your USP compared to, say, remoteok? Make that clearer to the
user, I think :)

